# Trivia 8/16



## luckytrim (Aug 16, 2019)

trivia 8/16
DID YOU KNOW...
Un-popped popcorn kernels are called "spinsters" or "old  maids." Quality
popcorn should produce 98% popped kernels with under 2% being  spinsters


1. Why are Chaucer's Pilgrims going to  Canterbury?
2. What is special about Oregon's Crater Lake?
  a. - It's not a lake; It's a Caldera
  b. - Shallowest Lake in the USA
  c. - Deepest Lake in the USA
  d. - Most Polluted Lake in the USA
3. Who is the German count with a mode of transportation named  after him?
4. Perhaps the most popular sitcom in the US that was adapted  from British
television, was taken from a show called "Till Death Do Us  Part"... What was
the Title of this American sitcom ?
5. In the film, 'Monty Python and the Holy Grail', Who lost  both his arms
and both his legs in a sword fight?
6. What does an antipyretic herb do?
  a. - Treats Sunburn
  b. - Reduces Blood Pressure
  c. - Treats Poison Ivy
  d. - Reduces Fever
7. It is accepted that Ramses I was Pharaoh at the time of  Joseph the
Dreamer, and Ramses II was the Pharaoh of the Exodus : How  were Ramses I and
Ramses II related ?
  a. - Father and Son
  b. - Brothers
  c. - Great Uncle and Great Nephew
  d. - Grandfather and Grandson
8. In what year did King George VI die?
  a. - 1948
  b. - 1950
  c. - 1952
  d. - 1954

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
At the first modern Olympic Games in 1896, the Medals awarded  were Silver,
Bronze and Pewter.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. To visit the shrine of Thomas Becket
2. - c
3. von Zeppelin
4. 'All in the Family'
5. the Black Knight
6. - d
7. - d
8. - c

CRAP !!
The first modern Olympic Games took place in Athens in 1896.  Winners got
silver medals, second place got bronze medals, and third place  got nothing
at all. Athens also gave olive branches to the medalists. In  1904, the St
Louis games were the first to award gold, silver and bronze  medals. The
first gold medals were solid gold but since the first world  war the medals
are all gold plated instead.


----------

